# What are the 10 apps you use the most or cant live without?



## Rockstar11 (Jul 18, 2010)

What are the 10 apps you use the most or cant live without?

Here are mine

1. mozilla firefox (web browser)

2. VLC  Media Player (portable multimedia player for various audio and video formats )

3. CCleaner (system optimization, privacy and cleaning tool)

4, Internet Download Manager (increases download speed with built-in download logic accelerator, resume and schedule downloads)

5. Yahoo messenger/Windows Live Messenger

6. Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011

7. Windows Media Player/ jetAudio 8.0.7 Plus VX (Special Sound Effect (BBE) Pack
  Enjoy enhanced sound effectors such as BBE and BBE ViVA ) 

8. TeamViewer  - Free Remote Access and Remote Desktop Sharing over ...
Access any remote computer via Internet just like sitting in front of it

9. WinRAR (archiving utility that completely supports RAR and ZIP archives and is able to unpack CAB, ARJ, LZH, TAR, GZ, ACE, UUE, BZ2, JAR, ISO, 7Z, Z archives.)

10. MediaMonkey ( Free Media Jukebox, Music Manager, CD Ripper & Converter)


others:

FormatFactory (Free multifunctional media converter. ... Format Factory's Feature: 1 support converting all popular video,audio,picture formats to others)

dBpoweramp  Music Converter (It works from the Windows Explorer right click menu, where it provides quick access to one-click conversion)

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

Foxit (Free pdf reader)

Inpaint  - Teorex (enables you to remove undesirable objects from your digital photos)

Simply Super Software - Trojan Remover (Not only detects Malware files but automatically removes them, without the need to use DOS or SAFE mode)

DAEMON Tools Lite (making simple disc image files and emulating virtual CD/DVD drives.)

TuneUp Utilities ( Repairs, accelerates, cleans up! Complete optimization software for Windows 7, Vista, XP. Easy clean-up, acceleration)

Nature Illusion Studio (Transform your real-world photo into an animated nature  scene by adding a wide array of water, weather, sound effects, and animated object)

Natura Sound Therapy (Sit Back, Breathe, and Relax to sounds and visuals with this sound therapy software)

Chopper XP (lets you extract a part of any DVD easily. It is a Vob cutting program with a video display and a great interface)


SopCast (free way to broadcast video and audio or watch the video and listen to radio on the Internet. Adopting P2P(Peer-to-Peer) technology)

uTorrent (If you are looking to download files using torrents, look no farther than uTorrent)

HiDownload(HD) (leader of all-in-one stream downloader that aims to download multimedia streaming video and audio, enabling you to download movies, music and capture streaming video and audio,record radio from Internet. Support MMS, RTSP, RTMP, HTTP stream protocols.)

TeraCopy (free utility designed to copy/move file transfers and can pause, resume and test file copy operations)

NetLimiter (useful program which allows you to monitor each application on your system which connects to internet, it also allows you to easily manage your internet connections bandwidth and share it among the different applications on your system which connects to internet)

DU Meter (Keep an eye on your Internet connection: see data coming in or going out.)

USBDeview - (View all installed/connected USB devices on your system. as well as all USB devices that you previously used. USBDeview allows you to test the read/write speed of your USB flash drive

Combofix - designed to scan a computer for known malware, spyware (SurfSideKick, QooLogic, and Look2Me as well as any other combination of the mentioned spyware applications) and remove them

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware - can detect and remove malware that even the most well known anti-virus and anti-malware applications fail to detect.

MIDI-OX - is a free application that is designed to help us manage our MIDI files/devices. This program gives us the opportunity to generate, record, convert, and compare MIDI data, monitor MIDI port activities, pass data stream from one device to another one.

Recuva (pronounced "recover") is a freeware Windows utility to restore files that have been accidentally deleted from your computer.

EVEREST Home Edition - is a freeware hardware diagnostics and memory benchmarking solution for home PC users, based on the award-winning EVEREST Technology. It offers the world's most accurate hardware information and diagnostics capabilities, including online features, memory benchmarks, hardware monitoring, and low-level hardware information.

Readon TV Movie Radio Player - Watch and listen to thousands of TV and radio channels all over the world


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ten apps. Difficult...

1. IDM
2. Opera
3. Games Browser..  (I couldn't enlist the games now..  )
4. K Lite
5. Irfan View
6. PowerISO
7. WinRAR
8. Adobe Acrobat Reader

9th and the 10th are really difficult..


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 18, 2010)

here it goes...

1.Opera(web browser)
2.IDM (download manager)
3.Pidgin (universal chat client)
4.Foxit (pdf reader)
5.KMP player (universal player)
6.CCleaner
7.Netbeans (for coding)
8.Klipfoli (for RSS)
9.Winrar(extracting files)
10. Q-dir  (File-Explorer for Windows)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 18, 2010)

hjpotter92 said:


> Ten apps. Difficult...
> 
> 1. IDM
> 2. Opera
> ...




nice list..


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 18, 2010)

I got seven in my absolute must have list

autohotkey - love those scripts 
strokeit      - mouse gestures
everything  - instant search
launchy -      launch em fast
powerpro    - I have the power!!
Opera         - needs no intro
xplorer2      - file manager


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 18, 2010)

i cant without just windows and linux

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

*and FF....

*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

Edited: 

10 most used apps for me:

1. Avast! Free Antivirus (else no to internet)  Avast Internet Security.
2. Burst Copy. can't use it on Win7.
3. CCleaner.
4. Comodo Firewall. Emsisoft Antimalware Free edition
5. DAP Free Edition.
6. WinRar.
7. Google Chrome.
8. Picasa.
9. Task Switch XP.
10. VLC Player.

others:

11. Recuva (recover files from friends pen drives & memory cards secretly  )
12. Format Factory.
13. WinAmp.
14. Your Uninstaller.
15. Your Unlocker.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 19, 2010)

cute.bandar said:


> I got seven in my absolute must have list
> 
> autohotkey - love those scripts
> strokeit      - mouse gestures
> ...




nice list...
hey thanks for reminding me cool "Everything" app. 

What is "Everything"?

"Everything" is an administrative tool that locates files and folders by filename instantly for Windows.
Unlike Windows search "Everything" initially displays every file and folder on your computer (hence the name "Everything").
You type in a search filter to limit what files and folders are displayed.



Sam.Shab said:


> 10 most used apps for me:
> 
> 1. Avast! Free Antivirus (else no to internet).
> 2. Burst Copy.
> ...



good list


----------



## CA50 (Jul 19, 2010)

cool thread, here is mine;
1.avast
2.Opera
3.IDM
4.Alcohol
5.Winrar
6.Magic ISO
7.Foxit reader
8.Irfanview
9.folder lock
10.Office 2010


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Adobe Photoshop CS3
2. Adobe Illustrator CS3
3. Avast free AV
4. A-Squared Anti-malware
5. VLC Media Player
6. Mozilla Firefox
7. Trend Micro's HijackThis
8. Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro Extended
9. XChat
10. SkyDownloader ( for torrents )

*Others:*
Right Click Image Converter ( A handy tool to convert image formats instantly)
Nero 6 ( Yes its old,  but anyways...)
Counter Stike 1.6


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 21, 2010)

Heres mine : 
1)GIMP(ubuntu) or Paint.net (windows)
2)Avast(dont need dat in ubuntu)
3)VMware(windows),Virtaul-box.(both) & KVM/Qemu(Ubuntu)
4)FF(both)
5)Umark(windows)
6)OpenOffice(both)
7)VLC(both)
8)Jdownloader(both)
9)Flashget(windows) & Transmission2(ubuntu)
10)Steam.exe


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ Umark??


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Actually i can live without these applications  
but still...
1.Firefox
2.GIMP
3.OpenOffice
4.Avidemux
5.VLC media player
6.Rhythmbox 
7.Audacious
8.....Terminal ????


----------



## deepakg (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is mine..
1.. Firefox
2.. Nokia Ovi Suite (required to connect net via my Vodafone Moblile Connect)
3.. WinRar
4.. TwitDeck (Best Twitter Desktop Client)
5.. Adobe Photoshop CS3
6.. MS Office
7.. Adobe Reader
8.. CutePDF Printer 
9.. GTalk
10.. QuickHeal Total Security 2010


----------



## Vladrial (Jul 24, 2010)

01. Opera, Mozilla Firefox( Web Browser )
02. VLC, K-Lite Mega Pack, KM Player ( Video Players )
03. J-River Media Jukebox ( Audio Player )
04. Tune-Up Utilities 2010 ( System Cleaner )
05. Free Download Manager ( Download Accelerator )
06. Avast Free Edition ( Anti-virus Software )
07. 7-Zip ( File Archiver and more )
08. Nero AAC Encoder
09. MeGUI, XMedia Recode
10. Foxit PDF Reader ( Acrobat Sucks )
11. Daemon Tools ( Drive Emulator )
12. Teracopy ( File Copy )
13. uTorrent ( File Sharing )
14. Nero ( Burning )
15. AviDmux ( If I need to make AVI )
16. AnyDVD ( Blu-Ray Ripper )
17. Autodesk Maya ( VFX )
18. Miranda ( IM )
19. Bloodshed Dev C++ ( IDE )
20. Quake 3


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 24, 2010)

^ Quake 3


----------



## Cooltechie (Jul 24, 2010)

My 10 Top apps would be:
1.Avast! Internet security 
2.FDM(simple and easy to use)
3.VLC media player
4.Google chrome 5
5.Folder lock 6
6.Nero
7.Advanced System care
8.Rediff bol
9.Second life viewer2
10.Cheatbook Database 2009!!(Sorry all the pro gamers out their since everybody can't be a pro)


----------



## Sathish (Jul 24, 2010)

1>Feed Demon
2>Tune up Utilities 2010
3>Cowon Media Centre VX Plus
4>Avira Antivirus Personal
5>Internet Download Manager
6>Firefox
7>WinRar
8>Daemon Tools Lite
9>Microsoft Office 2007
10>Pdf xchange


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 24, 2010)

1> firefox
2> cute pdf writer
3> ms office
4> photoshop
5> winrar
6> Magic iso
7> free download manager
8> uTorrent
9> visual studio
10> sun virtual box


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> good list



thanks 



Vladrial said:


> 20. Quake 3



didn't i include it? it should be in my list too.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 25, 2010)

1. Mozilla Firefox ( somany addons , hell yeah)
2. iTunes  (seemless sync for portable devices)
3. uTorrent (torrents)
4.Yahoo Messenger + Digsby (though digsby includes yahoo but i use some features that is yahoo exclusive)
5. Adobe Photoshop (no questions )
6. Paint and Notepad ( very high usage atleast 15 times started on daily basis )
7. UltraVNC (running always)
8. Thunderbird ( emails and feed reader)
9. Filezilla ( FTPing)
10. VLC media Player ( all media player needs)


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 25, 2010)

1. Opera
2. IDM
3. uTorrent
4. Nero
5. VLC
6. ACDSee
7. Xilisoft Video Convertor
8. Fraps
9. Honestech TVR
10. WinRAR


----------



## Neuron (Jul 26, 2010)

0.Windows Installer 
1.Windows Media Player
2.Norton Anti Virus 2010 
3.Opera 10
4.Power Archiver
5.Gimp
6.Adobe Acrobat Reader
7.Magic Iso
8.Ad-Aware
9.IDM
10.Notepad


----------



## NJempire (Jul 26, 2010)

mine are all P2p related
1.utorrent
2.IDM
3.magicdisk
4.VLC
5.WinRAR 
6.nbs-MIRC
7.Firefox
8.foobar/winamp anyone is OK
9.adobe photoshop/aftereffect
10.wordweb


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 29, 2010)

Neuron said:


> 0.Windows Installer



..............


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 2, 2010)

post more...........


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 2, 2010)

koolbuddy92 said:


> Nero 6 ( Yes its old,  but anyways...)



6.6 was the best version of nero

Here is my list:
1. Everything search
2. Opera browser
3. Speed commander/free commander
4. pStart (portable program starter)
5. Thunderbird (no other email client feels good)
6. taskbar shuffle
7. uTorrent
8. Lupas renamer
9. KM player
10. last one is a tough choice between winrar, foxit reader & media monkey. Although there are alternatives for these but, well, I can't live without them!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> 6.6 was the best version of nero
> 
> Here is my list:
> *1. Everything search*
> ...



whats is 1 & 6th softwares?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 3, 2010)

Everything search is an instant search program. it indexes your HDD based on the master file table which every NTFS partition has. It takes around half a minute to index a 500GB HDD and gives accurate results based on file names (only). I just can't live without it
Using taskbar shuffle, you can rearrange tabs on the taskbar in windows XP. You don't need this in Win7


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Everything search is an instant search program. it indexes your HDD based on the master file table which every NTFS partition has. It takes around half a minute to index a 500GB HDD and gives accurate results based on file names (only). I just can't live without it



yes really nice software... Quick searching


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 3, 2010)

everything search, speed commander & Lupas renamer, these 3 are must have apps for anyone who deals with a lot of files or deals with files a lot! unfortunately, speed commander is not free. free commander is a good alternative, but is a bit unstable, hangs quite often. Xplorer2 lite is also an alternative.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

> everything search


 This one seems quite useful .. thanks !!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 6, 2011)

^ yes


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok here is my list
1. Opera
2.Foxit Reader
3.Daemon Tools
4.Revo Uninstaller
5.VLC Player
6.Utorrent
7.Mediamonkey
8.Ccleaner
9.Wordweb
10.Tune up Utilities


----------

